# I love this bag!



## Bec688 (Feb 8, 2009)

I am in love!






I would so so so love this Louis Vuitton Suhali Lockit MM Bag, but at $3,100 I don't think it's gonna happen lol I'm currently trying to find something similar, anyone seen anything around like this?


----------



## Karren (Feb 8, 2009)

wow!! That's a lot of $$$$$$$$!! It nice though!!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am in love! 

http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/eLuxury/11278059_blanc?$hero$
I would so so so love this Louis Vuitton Suhali Lockit MM Bag, but at $3,100 I don't think it's gonna happen lol I'm currently trying to find something similar, anyone seen anything around like this?

I was lucky enough to get my hands on this bag not too long ago.....it's like my new baby!!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 8, 2009)

3 grand for that!? wow!


----------



## Ozee (Feb 8, 2009)

oh my god hairego really? You paid 3g for a bag! It is gorgeous though isn't it lol


----------



## Roxie (Feb 8, 2009)

wow, it is a gorgeous bag, but 3 grand? Are you kidding me?


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 8, 2009)

It's gorgeous Rebecca! I hope you'll get it one day... if not that one, something very similar. If I ever spend 3,000 on a bag I think it would be a Chanel... I don't know though, that would be a tough decision.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh my god hairego really? You paid 3g for a bag! It is gorgeous though isn't it lol Nope! Fortunately I have a bit of a hook up in the fashion industry. I mean, I really like it, but I wouldnt have paid 3g's for it.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 8, 2009)

Its lovely



but 3K is a lot of dough.


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hairego - you are my new best friend lol

I am trying to find something similar, but it's so hard to find a NICE cream hand bag that doesn't cost the earth. I will find one, I'm thinking of checking out David Jones, maybe they'll have something.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 8, 2009)

Bec, that is such a hot bag. I love it! I haven't seen anything lately, but I will keep an eyeball out. I have a feeling that I MIGHT have seen something, but since I wasn't looking for myself, it didn't really penetrate. I'll keep it in the back of my mind though!


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 8, 2009)

That's one cute bag!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hairego - you are my new best friend lol 
I am trying to find something similar, but it's so hard to find a NICE cream hand bag that doesn't cost the earth. I will find one, I'm thinking of checking out David Jones, maybe they'll have something.


Okay, I did some searching on the net for you.....I found a 'replica' of the bag.....check it out..

Rolex Replicas Watch : Best Replica : Knock Off Rolex : Ireplicastore.com : Replica Cartier


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, cute bag, but 3K...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 8, 2009)

3g's for a bag... WHOA!

But it's nice.

3g's for a bag... WHOA!

But it's nice.


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I did some searching on the net for you.....I found a 'replica' of the bag.....check it out..


Rolex Replicas Watch : Best Replica : Knock Off Rolex : Ireplicastore.com : Replica Cartier

Ooohhhh something to ponder



I dunno if I could sport a 'fake' though, still it's rather tempting!


----------



## jwicc (Feb 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooohhhh something to ponder



I dunno if I could sport a 'fake' though, still it's rather tempting! I'm going back and forth on that issue. On the one hand, I think it's sort of... wrong. But. I made a choice to do important, underpaid work instead of going into a 'make money' field. I grew up poor, so I can't ask my parents to spot me a few grand. There's no way I will ever be able to afford a Chloe Paddington, the object of all my purse lust.
But. I can afford a fake.

I don't know. I may very well do it someday, but until then, I'll just hunt discount stores for last season's not-quite-status bags.

If you do decide to get a knock-off, there are some really good ones.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooohhhh something to ponder



I dunno if I could sport a 'fake' though, still it's rather tempting! Yeah, I hear ya. I don't know if I could rock a fake either...


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll just keep on the look out for a similar style, or sell my kidney to pay for the real one lol


----------



## jwicc (Feb 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll just keep on the look out for a similar style, or sell my kidney to pay for the real one lol Baby-stealing, selling, or trading. Far easier than kidney-selling.




Oh, and I'm sorry I didn't write down the address... but I found a bag by 'Hype' that had some of the same elements of the LV you covet. So you might want to google that?


----------



## speedy (Feb 11, 2009)

That is a gorgeous bag. Have you checked out Oroton? They usually have cream bags.


----------



## CarolineA (Feb 12, 2009)

wow nice


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 12, 2009)

Speedy, I have, I had a look on their website and nothing really striked me, though I am in the city this weekend, so I might pop into their store and have a look around, might even have a look at DJ's too.


----------



## kit_kat (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow! It is really a cute bag.. But, I guess I'm satisfied just by looking at it in the pictures. lol! Because I'll never have the chance to own it.. 3 grand!!!


----------



## internetchick (Jun 5, 2009)

Normally I can't stand Louis Vuitton, but that bag is kinda cute. Not sure of a similar bag, but it shouldn't be too hard to find since this is a very classic shape.


----------



## viaddress (Nov 10, 2009)

it's nice and gorgeous but 3k


----------

